# Different BS wheel pic request??



## MonsterInProgress (Mar 27, 2006)

can someone show me some rims or pics of some guys cars with rims that have different backspacing..

i want the look of the rear wheels have a DEEP lip and the front having about half the lip the rear do.

im looking for chrome wheels.....or black wheels with chrome lip.

thanks!


----------



## MonsterInProgress (Mar 27, 2006)

anyone???


----------

